# PRAYERS FOR JACK KELLER



## NorthernWinos (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw on another Forum a mention that Jack Keller had some health problems.....check it outon Jack Keller's Web Site...


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblognew.asp


I believe in the power of prayers from my own experience.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2007)

Bless that Wine Making man and all he has done for us!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 13, 2007)

Been there, done that. He needs to listen to the doctors. I gave up salt 20 years ago and hardly ever use it or miss it. Salt is an acquired taste, not something you are born with.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 13, 2007)

My prayers go outfor him also *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with George, it's an aquired taste. I grew up around diabetics with heart conditions who would not live without salt and sugar. My mother was one of them, along with 4 of her other brothers and sisters, all of whom died whithin 4 months of their 45th birthdays, all from heart failure. From childhood, I never have used sugar (in coffee, tea or deserts), and salt is a rare, perhaps once every 2 weeks use for me.

















Best wishes go out to Jack, and in my prayers he shall be. Jacks a smart man, and will do the right thing.


----------



## masta (Jun 13, 2007)

You are absolutely correct NW in the power of prayer and I have seen it in action with the little girl who lives next door who is one of very few children who have survived Neuroblastoma like she had. She was diagnosed at age three and after many intense treatments of chemo to destroy the tumors in her stomach, leg and head followed by a stem cell transplant procedure she is still in remission and is turning six next week! 


I do hope Jack gets better and can continue helping others learn how to make better wine by sharing his knowledge.


Coronary artery disease does run on both sides of my family so with 2 strikes against me and I need to work harder to reduce my risks. My doctor has been very aggressive in treating my elevated blood pressure and cholesterol issues and a recent thallium stress test with "equivocal" results prompted a visit to a cardiologist.He has ordered two more tests to see if there really are any issues, a Echocardiogram and a 64-slice CT Angiogramwith Calcium Score. 


I hope everyone is getting a good annual physical with blood work every year as they can alert you to potential problems before it is too late.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Jun 14, 2007)

I need to get one scheduled Masta......haven't had one in over 5 years now


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 14, 2007)

Good Luck Masta and Waldo and everyone....Regular checkups are important for everyone..no matter of age.


After last years cancer surgery and 6 months of Chemo I felt strength other than my own, and knew that it was coming from others wishes and prayers....


Still am having many doctors appointments for follow ups....Have CT scans every 3 months [shows excellent] had a colonoscopya fewweeks ago [won't need another for 2 years...excellent] had the IV port removed a few months ago and had the kidney stent removed last week and a ultra sound yesterday...feeling my body is all mine once again..no more plastic parts.


Last year at the same time I was having treatments a younger cousin was having the same treatments for the same colon cancer...his wasn't caught as early, he died this Monday night from cancer that had spread to his liver. My brother died in Jan from prostate cancer that was not detected early enough....so proves....get check ups...go to the doctor...have good health insurance...my bills for just last year would have cost us over $180K...so my $3300 premium is well worth the cost.


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 14, 2007)

Northern, I am so happy for you!! I'm sorry about your cousin and your brother, but I am extatic about your condition.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank You Peter...and...I hope you wife is well and all the pain and suffering just a memory.


Not many years ago the words, heart problems, colon cancer, prostate cancer and breast cancer were words that were whispered...now..lets shout them out and get the words into everyones thoughts...it could be you next...take care of yourselves...no matter what your ages....


----------



## geocorn (Jun 14, 2007)

NW, I am also glad to hear your good news and sorry to hear about your relatives.


I am a firm believer that these ailments are God's way of telling us that life is precious, so enjoy what you have and don't fret about what you don't have. It can always be worse.


Enjoy everyday as if it will be your last, because someday, it will!


----------



## sangwitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Amen!


----------

